# Ground hogs



## wood fox (May 21, 2010)

I saw a grounnd hog in the area of my garden yesterday. None of 
my plants have been touched. Should I smoke him or let him be.
There a lot of grass around for him to eat.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 21, 2010)

I would smoke him with a 22LR hollow point.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Then if you want to smoke him in your smoker, that's fine too. The important thing is to eliminate him.


Bearcarver


----------



## flagriller (May 21, 2010)

Smoke em...22L hollow point


----------



## disbe81 (May 21, 2010)

Just a thought, but you could trap him and relocate him.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 21, 2010)

LOL,
I had a neighbor who did that one time. The guy who ended up with it was really pizzed!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




He smoked his new resident with a .223!

Bearcarver


----------



## mballi3011 (May 21, 2010)

I guess I'm on the smoke him bandwagon with this one.


----------



## wildflower (May 21, 2010)

:PDT_Armataz  _01_42:  put him in the kill zone  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









:PDT_Armataz  _01_12:


----------



## silverhawx (May 21, 2010)

The problem with them is you won't notice your plants are dying until they fall over. I have rodents that killed a 30 foot Aspen in my yard. I put my hand on it to steady myself and Timber it fell over. I had tomato plants that just fell over with after the root system was gone. They will find the root system and instead of you having Vegies they have an underground Buffet. We are going to try the Straw Bale method this year. I have heard the rodents won't go up into the bales of straw.


----------



## athabaskar (May 21, 2010)

I trapped and released about a dozen possums, 4 squirrels, and a rat last year. I shot about as many, and this is in a somewhat dense suburban setting. They have it in their DNA that my tomato patch is easy food. I'm taking a year or two off to try to break their instincts. Keep shooting!


----------



## nitrousinfected (May 21, 2010)

I reccomend 12 gauge with hi-brass small game load, and rain down the wrath of God on the lil vermin


----------



## greechneb (May 21, 2010)

Unfortunately shooting firearms are banned in my town. I use the have-a-hart traps. Unfortunately for raccoons and ground-hogs they don't swim well in the cages.

My parents live in the country and Dad caught a guy dropping off raccoons he had caught in town, the guy didn't understand why anybody would be upset. Dad has fought the raccoons for years because they get into the feed for the cattle.


----------



## disbe81 (May 21, 2010)

I would have shot those raccoons with some buckshot and the guy droppin em off with a salt rock gun!


----------



## hdsmoke (May 21, 2010)

Coons are in to everything...and hard on any and all eggs...

But back to OP.  I have never eaten groundhog and have always wanted to try it.  Young ones are out now.  I have heard they are quite tastey.  Premium grass fed whistle pig


----------



## Bearcarver (May 21, 2010)

When you're lowering the cage into the water, don't be swayed when he starts spouting off about the weather and how many weeks until Spring, however shooting is probably more humane.

BC


----------



## troski (May 21, 2010)

If puxatawney Phil himself came into my garden a pink cloud would be all that's left of him.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 21, 2010)

Bearcarver


----------



## meateater (May 21, 2010)

Id smoke it as well. If in the city I'd use my bow. Either way I'd deflate the rascal.


----------



## ak1 (May 22, 2010)

I used to have a 22-250. Worked great on groundhogs!


----------



## roklimo (May 22, 2010)

I would convert him to pink mist... .300WSM with 110gr hand loaded hollow points.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





They are very destructive pests, and should be eliminated.  

Kind of a fan of overkill...


----------



## daveomak (Sep 4, 2011)

I had a family move into my alfalfa field....I couldn't have imagined how much they ate until a section of the field was bald........20 ga with #4's and 2 weeks later the 9 family members were gone.....

I suppose they would have been pretty good eatin' after grazin' on alfalfa......I can't bring myself to eat a rodent, not that hungry I guess.....

If you are in the neighborhood there are plenty of 'em to eat here...stop by and fill your freezer............


----------



## roller (Sep 4, 2011)

A .177 pellet rifle at 1200fps will do a quite job on it....


----------



## daveomak (Sep 4, 2011)

Probably would be fine if they hadn't been shot at for the last 50 years........these guys here are pretty skittish... see you at 100 yds and they run....... I had to hide in the hay barn and lay in wait at 30 yards while they darted from the wood pile to the alfalfa field.... sometimes they would peek over the wood pile to see if the coast was clear......... TOO LATE!!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 4, 2011)

Smart little suckers aren't they!


----------



## shortend (Sep 4, 2011)

Ya, and quicker than [email protected]&t, too!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 4, 2011)

No matter how you kill them, better do it fast, before somebody in your area starts up a bunch of goofy Grundsow Lodges.

Too late for those of us from SouthEast PA !

Bear


----------

